# 

## Redakcja

*Dom udekorowany światełkami na zewnątrz, rozświetlona choinka wewnątrz. Od takich zdjęć bije ciepło... 

Zapraszamy, podzielcie się z Forumowiczami świątecznym pięknem Waszych domów.* 

Czekamy na zdjęcia iluminowanego domu z zewnątrz oraz (lub) przyozdobionej choinki. 

*Konkurs trwa od 20 grudnia do 15 stycznia 2012. Wyniki ogłosimy 18 stycznia. Prosimy o zamieszczenie do 5 zdjęć w tym dziale. 

Na uczestników czekają nagrody. Wybierzemy 20 zestawów zdjęć. Nagrody to: 10 egzemplarzy gier planszowych „Podaj cegłę” wydawnictwa Egmont (każda warta 110 zł) oraz 10 kwartalnych prenumerat e-Muratora.*

 

Tutaj: REGULAMIN.

*Zapraszamy! Zróbcie zdjęcia - pokażcie na forum – wygrywajcie!*

----------


## majki

Ktoś pierwszy musi zacząć  :wink: 






Wesołych Świąt !
majki

----------


## Nefer

Majki wygrał. Dziękujemy  :smile: 

Majki - pięknie  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## majki

> Majki wygrał. Dziękujemy 
> 
> Majki - pięknie


Nie, no, heloł  :wink:  Jeszcze inni, zapraszamy !

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## arcobaleno

majki - super !

U nas tak  :smile: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Świąteczne pozdrowienia dla wszystkich !!!

----------


## majki

arcobaleno - zazdraszczam śniegu ....  :smile: 
Bardzo ładnie  :smile: 

pozdrawiam świątecznie, majki

----------


## Redakcja

Drodzy Forumowicze, czekamy na zdjęcia... nim igły opadną. Zapraszamy  :smile:

----------


## redpradnik

Oto nasza choinka...
Zrobię foto z lampkami to wykonam update :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Malutka póki co, ale urośnie...

J.

----------


## tosia125

u nas tak...

i na tablicy obecny murator! (---> patrzcie: przepis na pierniczki z muratora)

pozdrawiam,
tosia125

----------


## AniaS79

Moja choina, jeszcze w mieszkaniu (mam nadzieję, że ostatni już raz w tym miejscu...  :wink: )

----------


## kasia-ako

Aż sprawdzałam datę, bo mnie ten śnieg zmylił.  :big grin:  Ale zazdroszczę. U nas tylko deszcz.  :sad:

----------


## Ilona Agata

Nasza nietypowa choinka (już pokazywana w innym wątku):




I bezpieczna ozdoba w oknie:

----------


## kala67

U mnie pierwsze świeta w nowym domku:











dziękuje za uwagę :smile:

----------


## Balbina200

U nas jeszcze nie w nowym domku, ale świąteczna radość jest i choinka dzieciowa też :smile: 



I jako, że nie mamy skończonego dużego domku to udekorowaliśmy przynajmniej małe :wink:

----------


## BigPiotr

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

To tak z tęsknoty za zimą.
Dom mój własny  :bye:

----------


## popcarol

No to jeszcze nasza choinka  :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

Ale pięknie świątecznie się zrobiło !!!  :smile: 

U nas ten śnieg poleżał tylko dwa dni - ale na zdjęcia musiał się załapać  :smile:  Wigilia i święta już zielone były  :smile:

----------


## login_87

a u mnie tak...

----------


## betib

u nas w tym roku króluje biel



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## popcarol

Betib - pięknie!!!  :smile:

----------


## queene

moje pierwsze święta  :smile:

----------


## meg60

Moja choinka, jeszcze w starym mieszkaniu. Mam nadzieję, że następna już będzie w naszym DOMKU!!!!








a takie osóbki zamieszkały pod choinką



i z bliska....



przepraszam, że dopiero teraz je pokazuje, ale nie było ich ze mną jak pokazywałam moją choinkę  :smile:

----------


## mntez

pozdrawiam!

----------


## Tysonq

W prawdzie jeszcze u rodziców, ale choinka strojona wspólnie z żoną  :smile: 
Ta sama choinka w różnym oświetleniu.

----------


## nemi

Ależ piękne te Wasze dekoracje...  :smile:

----------


## Aneta Szawłowska



----------


## Rokoko

To już trzecie Święta w naszym domku! Ależ ten czas leci  :smile: 
[IMG] Christmas in our home by R_okoko20, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG] swietawnaszymsalonie by R_okoko20, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG] swietawnaszymsalonie2 by R_okoko20, on Flickr[/IMG]

----------


## magduska

Moje pierwsze Boże Narodzenie w domku wygląda tak:

detale:






handmade:


Pozdrawiam i.. szczęśliwego Nowego Roku!  :wink:

----------


## anSi

Choinki cichutko sobie stoją, ale śniegu ni na lekarstwo. Jedna, industrialna wita gości w wiatrołapie, a druga na salonach gości  :smile:  Wichura tylko okrutna, wiec iluminacji zewnętrznych nie da się zrobić  :smile:

----------


## andrew01

Wesołego po Świętach!

----------


## JANET 13

Witam oto moje choineczki :smile: 
choinka Synka
 
nasza choinka

i choineczka ubrana śnieżkiem

pozdrawiam serdecznie :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## mugatka

No to i ja pokażę swoje świąteczne szaleństwa  :smile: 
Wszystkiego dobrego na Nowy Rok  :smile: 

By mugatka at 2011-12-27

By mugatka at 2011-12-29

By mugatka at 2011-12-29

----------


## zbigmaz01

:welcome: 
No to i na mnie kolej , chociaż nie były robione na to by publikować
Załącznik 91865Załącznik 91858Załącznik 91859Załącznik 91860Załącznik 91863
 :good night:

----------


## kasia_sw

Święta w moim mieszkaniu  :smile:

----------


## MagdaiKamil

Proszę bardzo :smile:

----------


## Marta&Marek-

U nas tak :smile:

----------


## bodzio_g

Ja też spróbuję :

----------


## bodzio_g

Czubek ja założyłem  :wiggle:

----------


## bodzio_g

Słaby ze mnie fotograf ale ...

----------


## Nefer

Bodziu - ślicznie  :smile:

----------


## qwinto

*Big Pior* - jak rozumiem, to zdjęcie nie jest z tego roku? Faktycznie wzmaga tęsknotę za zimą... Piękne!

----------


## BigPiotr

> *Big Pior* - jak rozumiem, to zdjęcie nie jest z tego roku? Faktycznie wzmaga tęsknotę za zimą... Piękne!


 No z tego roku tylko ze stycznia  :wink:

----------


## Dorota_N

Moja choinka  :smile:

----------


## _PiotR_

Moja choineczka

----------


## wrzosennik

W tym roku skromnie, bo brak miejsca, bo wciśnięta pomiędzy komodę a sztalugę, bo myślami jestem już w nowym domu... Za to mój mały Elfik z pewnością jest doskonałą ozdobą, która nie tylko sprawia, że cieszę się patrząc na moją choinkę, ale i czuję się nadal świątecznie chociaż za oknem raczej jesiennie... cóż, zgaśmy światła, zapalmy świeczki i przez chwilę wyobraźmy sobie, że mamy piękną zimę :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Mama Elfa

----------


## wrzosennik

... pomyślałam, ze jedno zdjęcie może być ciut większe :smile: )

----------


## goshia7

Moja choinka.. Jeszcze nie w nowym domku  :smile:

----------


## ane3ka1

Śnieżna, biała pani  :smile:

----------


## popcarol

Ane3ka1 - pięknie  :smile:

----------


## ane3ka1

> Ane3ka1 - pięknie


BARDZO dziękuję!

----------


## basiaimirek

Jeszcze na "starych śmieciach", ale wierzę, że już niedługo w nowym domku...

----------


## jaliko

ślicznie jest u wszystkich:*

----------


## tosia125

*betib i kasia_sw* cudowności! jak z katalogów! jestem zachwycona  :smile:

----------


## kropkq

Świąteczne iluminacje "Przytulnego"  :wink:  brakuje tylko śniegu - byłoby bajkowo, no cóż może w przyszłym roku  :smile: 

Zewnętrzne iluminacje -wejście.



Od strony ogrodu



I wewnątrz )

----------


## qwinto

Genialnie wyglądają te Wasze oświetlone domy - strasznie mi się to podoba! Jak dla mnie śnieg to najładniejsza z zimowych ozdób  :smile:  Jak tylko się pojawi, musicie zrobić nowe zdjęcia...  :smile:

----------


## placebo



----------


## arus666

choinka wieczorową porą

----------


## mugatka

Wszystkie choinki są przepiękne  :smile:

----------


## malkul

*Ane3ka1* - bardzo smacznie i gustownie  :wink:

----------


## Elcia1

Moje dekoracje świąteczne w nowym domu.

Zaczynam od wyglądu zewnętrznego domu. Proszę nie zwracać uwagi na daty wykonania zdjęć, znajdujące się na niektórych fotografiach - synek bawił się aparatem  :smile: 
Światełka na ganku wejściowym i własnoręcznie zrobiony wieniec.
  

Gwiazdki wiszące na firankach są wycinane z papieru - praca zespołowa mamy i młodszego synka (6 lat)
 

Dekoracje w środku domu. Kolejno nad lustrem
 

Klatka schodowa: wianki z mchu, dodatkowo przystrojone gałązkami świerku. Na nich renifery, które wycinałam z filcu
 
Dzwoneczki drewniane ozdobione techniką decoupage. Każdy przyozdobiony filcową kokardką i listeczkami wycinanymi w kształcie liści ostrokrzewu.
 

Dekoracja anielska oraz stroik z własnoręcznie suszoną cytrynką
 

Choinka - pierwsza żywa choinka w nowym domu. Przystrojona m.in. pierniczkami pieczonymi razem z dzieciakami na 2 tyg przed świętami. Drugie zdjęcie - stroik z pomarańczą, w która starszy synek wbijał goździki oraz zrobiona przez niego choinka z gazety.

----------


## mother24

U mnie raczej skromnie :$  i zdjęcia słabe... telefoniczne, no ale w końcu choinka "ORANGE" :wink:  (w jeszcze starym domku)

parapetowo





i takie tam wianek i latarenki na korytarzu, ren na półce... 
(wave)

----------


## maldarec

Ja też się dołączę, do tego forum z tak pięknymi choinkami i ozdobami, naprawdę są prześliczne i aż wyjść z podziwu nie mogę co do niektórych wspaniałych pomysłów. Moja choineczka, ubierana pierwszy raz w naszym nowym domku, zamieszkałym od 4 m-cy  :Smile:

----------


## lasche

A u nas było tak

----------


## bodzio_g

*Nefer*
- nie wiedziałem że z Ciebie taka wazelinka  :smile: 
Moim zdaniem redakcja i tak wybierze jedyne słusznie politycznie...  :wink: 
czyli ...naturalne i z ręcznymi osobistymi ozdóbkami
mi osobiście podobają się fotki *maldarec i placebo*

----------


## Aga-Białystok

HO HO HO!  :smile:  











Pozdrowienia z Białego  :big grin:  
Aga

----------


## czp01

Również pozdrowienia :

----------


## dragon2310



----------


## Justyna&Leszek

no to może i ja nieśmiało pokażę swoje świąteczne dekoracje

----------


## Justyna&Leszek

jeszcze z ubiegłego roku

----------


## mimka27

moje dekoracje wyglądają tak:

----------


## BARBARA23

Mój swiatecznie udekorowany dom i ogrod

----------


## Elcia1

Łaaaaaaał - to ci dopiero oświetlenie domu!!!

----------


## rogbog

Troszkę retrospekcji

2008-pierwsze święta w domku :smile: 


2009

2010



2011-domek skromnie oświetlony...zabrakło czasu :smile:

----------


## magpie101

U nas bylo tak w tym roku

----------


## asiazett

U nas święta były wyjazdowe, więc mogę zaprezentować jedynie choinkę z lat ubiegłych. A illuminacji też jeszcze nie ma na czym zawiesić, bo nasz domek jest dopiero w budowie. Choć liczymy, że przyszłe święta już w swoim własnym "Wspaniałym"...

 

pozdrawiam

----------


## nellie3333

A to moje małe dekoracje  :smile:  w nowym domku będzie więcej  :smile:

----------


## małga

Moje choinki, zeszłoroczna i tegoroczna

----------


## tosia125

> Moje choinki, zeszłoroczna i tegoroczna


a mi sie podoba koza i sciana...  :smile:

----------


## Amelia 2

*małga* cudne lustro!

W tym roku święta mieliśmy wyjazdowe więc i domek skromniej ozdobiony.....
choinkę samodzielnie ubierało dziecię płci męskiej

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
kominek

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
schody

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
okienko kuchenne, firanek może doczeka się na Wielkanoc :wink: 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
widok zewnętrzny nie najlepszej jakości ale to jedyne zdjęcie z resztkami śniegu :roll eyes: 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ane3ka1

Dorzucam zdjęcia zewnętrznych dekoracji. Nie jestem zwolennikiem amerykańskiego przepychu...

Odsłona dzienna




Wieczorową porą

----------


## volder1

Witam.

Nasz domek w konturach.


I własnoręcznie wykonane i malowane razem z córką bąbki. Na choince te największe.


Ze szpagatu.


Bąbki z balonów.


A tu namalowany nasz domek.


I malowane świąteczne motywy na bąbkach wiszących na choince.




Pozdrawiam.

----------


## małga

Świeżutkie, wczoraj zrobione zdjęcia mojego domu w świątecznym przybraniu.

----------


## mugatka

*Volder* jak to ? że niby sami pomalowaliście te bombki ? koniki ? bałwanka ? domek ? wow !!!
Pięknie, zazdroszczę talentu  :smile:

----------


## volder1

> *Volder* jak to ? że niby sami pomalowaliście te bombki ? koniki ? bałwanka ? domek ? wow !!!
> Pięknie, zazdroszczę talentu


Ano, nie chwaląc się, sami.

----------


## goshia7

> Ano, nie chwaląc się, sami.


Są ludzie, którzy mają taki artystyczny talent, także tylko pogratulować można. Piękne te Wasze dzieła  :wink:

----------


## amalfi

Piękne iluminacje i dekoracje macie wszyscy. 

To ja też swoje skromne wkleję:

----------


## bocian_86

Zakochałam się we wnętrzu domu *betib*  :big grin:

----------


## mugatka

Bocian, nie Ty pierwszy !  :smile:

----------


## Amelia 2

Też bym się zakochała bo klimat super ale dla mnie ciut przy ciasno....... wolałabym zamieszkać u* małgi*

----------


## mugatka

*Małga* -zdjęcie z tego roku - PIĘKNE !

----------


## ocia79

Moja choinka i zewnetrzne iluminacje



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## malka

> Pozdrowienia z Kanady



o żez kurde  :ohmy:   u Was tak wszyscy ?? to chyba elektrownia musi 30 h na dobę pracować  :wink:

----------


## Duluni

Moje świecidełka :smile: 







i jeszcze to

----------


## darasek

NASZE PIERWSZE ŚWIĄTKA W AFRODYCIE BYŁY SUPER A OTO ZDJĄTKA
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## gabrycha 2211

Zdjęcia co najmniej z  zeszłego roku - ale miło popatrzeć na taki śnieg !!! Ach  oby w obecnym roku było chociaż 2 tygodnie takiej zimy Pozdrawiam

----------


## kasiakp

U mnie pierwsze Swieta wygladaly tak 
Bombki wsystkie szydelkowe biale szare i czarne

----------


## kasia_kk

> ale to nie jest oświetlenie domu.....


przeczytaj jeszcze raz :smile: 

"Drogi Forumowiczu,

do 15 stycznia 2012 trwa konkurs fotograficzny na Forum. Aż dwudziestu Forumowiczów otrzyma wartościowe nagrody za zdjęcia przystrojonego świątecznie domu i (lub) przyozdobionej choinki.  "

----------


## kasia_kk

moja kolej

----------


## ane3ka1

Kasiu (kk)! Zachwyciła mnie zarówno Twoja choinka jak i wnętrze. Czy można zobaczyć gdzieś więcej?

----------


## robcook

To i jak dołączę świąteczny klimat. Choinka jest autorstwa mojej małżonki. W tym roku na choince zagościły min. silikonowe ozdoby  :wink: 







Synek 19 stycznia będzie miał 3 latka.. i jest to mój największy skarb  :smile:

----------


## amalfi

Piękna choinka. A ten elegant obok choinki: bosssssski.  :smile:

----------


## kasia_kk

> Kasiu (kk)! Zachwyciła mnie zarówno Twoja choinka jak i wnętrze. Czy można zobaczyć gdzieś więcej?


niestety nie mam się jeszcze czym chwalić...praktycznie wszystkie meble tymczasowe..grrr
(no może jedynie łazienka mniejsza jako tako skończona)
ciagle pracuje nad ulepszaniem swojego gniazdka :smile: 

dzięki za miłe słówko :big tongue:

----------


## ane3ka1

> niestety nie mam się jeszcze czym chwalić...praktycznie wszystkie meble tymczasowe..grrr
> (no może jedynie łazienka mniejsza jako tako skończona)
> ciagle pracuje nad ulepszaniem swojego gniazdka
> 
> dzięki za miłe słówko


A szkoda, bo to co pokazałaś bardzo ładne! A nad ulepszaniem to chyba każdy z nas pracuje  :wink:

----------


## djibiza

To na ostatni gwizdek jeszcze i ja się załapię  :big grin:  nie sugerujcie się datą na jednym ze zdjęć, wymieniałem baterię i nie zmieniłem daty :/

----------


## bodzio_g

Troche nie na temat ale ... moja choinka nie  usycha , ale ...*rośnie*

----------


## Redakcja

Ostatni dzień  :smile:

----------


## halina46

Na zdjęciach : bombka z bliska, nasza choinka, stajenka oraz oświetlenie balkonu  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam.

(białe plamy to płatki śniegu)

----------


## __Missju__

to rzutem na taśmę i ja dołączam fotki choineczki, która teraz już bez ozdób, czeka na nadejście wiosny..
większość bombek pamięta jeszcze wigilie lat 50-tych  :yes: 
Ponadto pyszny noworoczny torcik -  :tongue:

----------


## Redakcja

*Dziękujemy wszystkim, którzy wzięli udział w konkursie. Wkrótce ogłoszenie wyników!*

----------


## Redakcja

*Ogłoszenie wyników jutro, 18 stycznia. Zajrzyjcie do tematu*

----------


## Redakcja

*Drodzy Forumowicze, 
bardzo dziękujemy za wspaniałe zdjęcia, które zamieściliście. Widać jak na dłoni, ile serca wkładacie w świąteczne przystrojenie Waszych domów. Nagroda należy się każdemu, ale skoro mamy regulamin to trzyosobowe jury musiało dokonać wyboru 20 laureatów. I oto wyniki:

Grę planszową „Podaj cegłę” Wydawnictwa Egmont otrzymują:

Aga-Białystok  
Arcobaleno      
BARBARA23 
betib                
dragon2310     
Elcia1               
małga               
Marta&Marek-
ocia79             
volder1            

Kwartalną prenumeratę e-Muratora  otrzymują:

ane3ka1
djibiza  
Duluni              
kasia_kk          
kasia_sw          
kasiakp            
kropkq            
Majki  
maldarec
Rokoko

Serdecznie gratulujemy, zapraszamy do udziału w kolejnych konkursach. 
Laureatów prosimy o przesłanie adresów jako prywatną wiadomość do: Redakcja. Prosimy podać adres i numer telefonu.*

----------


## malka

Gratuluję  :smile:

----------


## amalfi

Ja równiez.  :smile:

----------


## mugatka

Ja również gratuluję zwycięzcą  :wiggle:

----------


## nemi

Gratulacje!

----------


## anev

Gratulacje :smile:

----------


## arcobaleno

Dziękuję  :smile: )))) Ale miło!!!  :smile: 

Gratuluję wszystkim zwycięzcom i jeszcze tylko podkreslę, że wszystkie dekoracje zasługiwaly na nagrodę !!  :smile:

----------


## betib

wielkie gratulacje dla wszystkich !!  :smile:

----------


## djibiza

Gratki również dla Was... 
ps. pierwszy raz w życiu coś wygrałem  :big grin:  jupi

----------


## volder1

Gratulacje dla wszystkich. 
A ja zająłem ostatnie miejsce...........................................  .........z grona zwycięzców.

----------


## Aga-Białystok

Hurra hurra huuurrrraaaaaaaaaaaa!!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  Sprawiliście mi ogromną radość!   :wiggle: 

Dziękuję za wyróżnienie i gratuluję pozostałym Zwycięzcom!  :big grin:  Super!

----------


## aisa222

> Ja również gratuluję zwycięzcą


I ja, i ja  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## majki

Gratulacje  :smile: 
I propozycja małego dealu  :wink:  Jakby ktoś był zainteresowany zamienić się wygraną moją - e-prenumerata kwartalna na tą grę, to prosze o info. Prenumertę mam a w grę przynajmniej z Córką pogram  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## meg60

Gratulacje dla wszystkich zwycięzców !!!!

----------


## ocia79

Ojej, ja również wygrałam.Dziękuję !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gratuluję wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## ane3ka1

> Gratulacje 
> I propozycja małego dealu  Jakby ktoś był zainteresowany zamienić się wygraną moją - e-prenumerata kwartalna na tą grę, to prosze o info. Prenumertę mam a w grę przynajmniej z Córką pogram 
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Mam podobny problem. Planszówki uwielbiam, natomiast prenumerata może grozić poważnymi konsekwencjami. Zapewne będę chciała budować kolejny dom a tego mąż nie zniesie  :wink:

----------


## Elcia1

Ale się cieszę! Coś wygrałam! Gratuluję wszystkim.

----------


## maldarec

Ja również wolałabym grę ale podejrzewam, że wszyscy którzy już wybudowali dom są podobnego zdania :Smile:

----------


## nutka1989

> Oto nasza choinka...
> Zrobię foto z lampkami to wykonam update


ojej...jestem zachwycona...klasyczna prostota..prześwietna choinka

----------


## Marta&Marek-

Ja również gratuluję wszystkim....wygranym i tym, dla których po prostu zabrakło nagród  :smile:  Wszystkie dekoracje byly cudne....ale gry nie wymienię :no:  :wiggle:

----------


## maldarec

> Ja również gratuluję wszystkim....wygranym i tym, dla których po prostu zabrakło nagród  Wszystkie dekoracje byly cudne....ale gry nie wymienię


I masz rację  :Smile: 
Wszystkie dekoracje były piękne, niektóre cudowne ale jak dla mnie najpiękniejsza choinka była autorstwa: *kasia_kk*

----------


## ane3ka1

> I masz rację 
> Wszystkie dekoracje były piękne, niektóre cudowne ale jak dla mnie najpiękniejsza choinka była autorstwa: *kasia_kk*


 Mnie też zachwyciła. Powinna być nagroda internautów  :wink:

----------


## Rokoko

Ojej, dziękuję  :smile:  Jeszcze nigdy nic nie wygrałam, a tu proszę  :smile:  Gratuluję pozostałym laureatom!

----------


## małga

Ogromne podziękowania dla redakcji za wyróżnienie moich zdjęć w konkursie i równie wielkie gratulacje dla pozostałych laureatów. Huraaaa...!

----------


## terenowka

Witam pytanko mam... sama robilas...te bombeczki, czy gdzies je zakupilas.. bo mino, iż już po świętach... poszukuję takich  :smile: 





> U mnie pierwsze Swieta wygladaly tak 
> Bombki wsystkie szydelkowe biale szare i czarne

----------


## kasiakp

bombki robila moja tesciowa :tongue:

----------


## terenowka

Pozazdrościć talentu  :smile:

----------


## Elcia1

Do mnie już gra dotarła. Serdecznie dziękuję.

----------


## Marta&Marek-

Dziekuje za gre :smile:  Jest fantastyczna :smile:

----------


## Aga-Białystok

Świetna gra!  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kasia_kk

a jest ktoś kto dostał już prenumerate?

----------


## djibiza

..chyba nie, u mnie póki co cisza. Ale nie martwcie się, wszystko wyśle redakcja.

----------


## kasiakp

u mnie tez cisza z prenumerata

----------

